# More curly maple



## haddenhailers (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's another call finished out of the curly maple I got from @Allen Tomaszek. It's been stabilized and dyed teal, and has abw accents and white inlays. It's a duck call by the way. Thanks for looking

Andrew

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Sep 16, 2015)

Beautiful call!
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 16, 2015)

Perfect great work on the finish. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 16, 2015)

Great color combo ! That color contrast really looks nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 16, 2015)

Outstanding Looking! but will it kill ducks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 16, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Outstanding Looking! but will it kill ducks



Thanks Barry, and it will once i cut and tune it sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a magnificent call. The way the grain "dimples" (lack of a better word) came out side by side, then the curls on top, the perfect finish on top of a beautiful die job -- just stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's a magnificent call. The way the grain "dimples" (lack of a better word) came out side by side, then the curls on top, the perfect finish on top of a beautiful die job -- just stunning.



Thanks Kevin! That curly maple was so tight and amazing! Coolest part is that it looks so 3D but its a flat and smooth as glass.

Andrew


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2015)

Andrew that is a number one job on that. All the colors just seem a perfect combination. Your finish is superb.


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 16, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Andrew that is a number one job on that. All the colors just seem a perfect combination. Your finish is superb.


I appreciate it!

Andrew


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2015)

Drop dead gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow - Thats an eye catcher Andrew. The inlays and accents really finish in nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks everybody! Got one more I made last night I'll be posting shortly. I seem to be stuck on the curly maple kick!

Andrew


----------

